

Swear Jar – Incentivizing good behavior  - hunterwalk
https://assemblymade.com/swear-jar

======
adwf
Love the idea, not so sure about the name. Glancing at the title I thought it
was an actual "swear jar", not a figurative one. That brought a little angry
thought to my head, "What is this? An office for children?", then I saw the
actual idea and thought it sounded pretty cool.

You could make a fair bit of money just allowing people to pre-buy a block of
fines, then swear/smoke/turn up late all they like until it runs out. Might
defeat the point of the jar, but you'd make a good profit!

~~~
cafard
The story is told in _The Boys on the Bus_ , that Johnny Apple of the NY Times
was disliked by other reporters on the state house beat, and that one group
who regularly lunched together decided that griping about him had become
boring. They enforced the rule of a 25 cent fine per mention of his name. Then
one day a regular walked in, through down a $5, and let go his rant.

[Edit: I'd have forgotten this long ago, except that I've worked with people
who have that way of getting under one's skin.]

------
danielpal
I discovered recently this sort of things works amazingly. At my company it
used to be that it would be impossible to hold a punctual meetings (theres was
always at least 1 person who would arrive 10+ minutes late).

We made a rule, if you arrive late you invite everyone to donuts. It didn't
work. Then we made it donuts + coffee. Boom it worked flawlessly. Every single
meeting now starts on time. People make a huge effort never to arrive late and
it's had a great impact on productivity.

